

Samsung: Is the smartphone-maker in deep water? - joosters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22983706

======
malandrew
Samsung needs to take a tactic from Apple's playbook and design products and
product releases in a way that promotes constant upgrading. When Apple
releases a new phone model almost who has the previous model covets the new
model and many of those people covet the new model and end up upgrading.
Samsung needs to do the same.

------
ZeroGravitas
Beleaguered Samsung continues to steal share from Apple in the "contentless,
click-bait headlined, doom predicting articles" market.

